
60% of small companies that suffer a cyber attack are out of business in 6months - upen
http://www.denverpost.com/2016/10/23/small-companies-cyber-attack-out-of-business/
======
cypherg
So, 60% of small companies are out of businesses? I think not. What you need
to ask yourself is: what is considered a 'cyber attack'? Is spam a cyber
attack? What about phishing? What about your DNS provider being DDoSed?
Ransomware? Macros? -- Companies are hit by these daily, and not only do they
stay in business, many times (most?) they don't even notice the 'attack'. As
it turns out, almost NO companies have ever shut down because of a breach.
DigiNotar did, as did a couple others, but it's rare.

~~~
benologist
I think you're prematurely declaring victory - the severity and scale of
attacks is still growing, and there's probably many companies out there with
no or untested backup/disaster recovery plans, or one computer holding vital
data, etc.

Not all the attacks can be shrugged off easily either - like the big one on
Sony, or ransomware that's cost organizations $1,000s or $10,000s.

------
lsc
A cyber attack that is reported? I have cleaned up from at least hundreds of
cyber attacks targeted at small businesses. Thousands if you count compromised
workstations that never to our knowledge exfiltrated data. But only two or so
of those were reported. And those two were big deals.

So sure, if by cyber attacks, you mean attacks reported to law enforcement, I
buy it. Small companies usually see downside and no upside in getting the cops
involved in attacks that they can get technical staff to deal with.

------
jandrese
What percentage of small companies not suffering a cyber attack are out of
business in 6 months?

